# No Endorsement but...



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

I have read about more than one death related to being run over because of changing a flat tire.

My wife sells a product that very well may eliminate that.

Not endorsing my wife's product but I will say she's the best woman I've ever married.


----------

